# Bill Nye has a dangerous philosophy



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

This article has a largely political overtone.  I posted it here, because Bill Nye is an atheist and many of his points and debates have been discussed here.  It along with the article I posted earlier this week are examples of how personal beliefs are being silenced except in this instance both sides can claim empirical evidence to back their stances.

http://thefederalist.com/2016/04/19/bill-nye-epitomizes-the-lefts-authority-complex/


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Apr 24, 2016)

SemperFiDawg said:


> This article has a largely political overtone.  I posted it here, because Bill Nye is an atheist and many of his points and debates have been discussed here.  It along with the article I posted earlier this week are examples of how personal beliefs are being silenced except in this instance both sides can claim empirical evidence to back their stances.
> 
> http://thefederalist.com/2016/04/19/bill-nye-epitomizes-the-lefts-authority-complex/



Nice article.  THanks for the link.  I knew all this was happening, but this article explains the issues better than most I have read.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 26, 2016)

Do you agree with the politics of every Christian?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 26, 2016)

660griz said:


> Do you agree with the politics of every Christian?



Sorry, I wasn't aware that was ever stated nor implied.  I made the point of the post clear.  If you feel it was an ad hominem attack you are mistaken.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 26, 2016)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Sorry, I wasn't aware that was ever stated nor implied.  I made the point of the post clear.  If you feel it was an ad hominem attack you are mistaken.



Really?
"I posted it here, because Bill Nye is an atheist..."

What if I led off with a link to a liberal spewing garbage with, "I posted this here because this person is a Christian..."?

My other observation is you seemed to go out of your way to camouflage the message. 

The only relevance to this forum I can get from your post is showing the evil ways of an atheist. 

However, I have been wrong before so, carry on. 
If your stated point is true, I can't think of anything to comment on relevant to AAA.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Apr 28, 2016)

660griz said:


> Really?
> "I posted it here, because Bill Nye is an atheist..."
> 
> What if I led off with a link to a liberal spewing garbage with, "I posted this here because this person is a Christian..."?
> ...





> his article has a largely political overtone. I posted it here, because Bill Nye is an atheist and many of his points and debates have been discussed here. It along with the article I posted earlier this week are examples of how personal beliefs are being silenced *except in this instance both sides can claim empirical evidence to back their stances.*



There. Maybe THAT clears it up for you, however maybe you still think it isn't relevant to the AAA forum because we never broach the topic of empirical evidence here much less discuss its weight in evidence based arguments.  

I assumed, mistakenly it appears, that since this is an issue in which BOTH sides lay claim to empirical evidence, yet one side (Nye's), is attempting to subversively silence the other it would be interesting to see what the folks in the AAA forum thought about it.  Undoubtedly it has served only to rankle feathers instead of neurons, which may or may not be a commentary on the vast majority of the forum's populace.  I have my opinion however, and greyscale based replies such as yours only reinforce it.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 28, 2016)

SemperFiDawg said:


> There. Maybe THAT clears it up for you, however maybe you still think it isn't relevant to the AAA forum because we never broach the topic of empirical evidence here much less discuss its weight in evidence based arguments.


 We have discussed this many times. Some provide evidence of the age of the earth, global flood couldn't have happened, evolution, etc. Others say, God did it.(empirical evidence)  



> I assumed, mistakenly it appears, that since this is an issue in which BOTH sides lay claim to empirical evidence,


 Only if your definition of empirical evidence includes all science...ever.


> yet one side (Nye's), is attempting to subversively silence the other it would be interesting to see what the folks in the AAA forum thought about it.


 Liberals(political philosophy). Not atheist.   


> Undoubtedly it has served only to rankle feathers instead of neurons, which may or may not be a commentary on the vast majority of the forum's populace.


 The fact that you got "empirical evidence" and "AAA" based material, out of the article titled"_Politics_ Bill Nye Epitomizes The Left’s Authority Complex",  is a commentary as well. Your thread title was "Bill Nye has a dangerous philosophy". 
Nothing related to this forum. 


> I have my opinion however, and greyscale based replies such as yours only reinforce it.



Still preferable to thinly veiled attempts at personal attacks. 

The last paragraph of the article sums up the point quite well. 
"Thanks to the *Left*, we live in an era of authority. Authority is their entire agenda, in politics, in economics, in culture, in religion, in science."


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 28, 2016)

This article is less about open debate as it is about crying about not getting one's way.  An example of how they writer uses language to make it seem like great injustice is being done to those of opposing viewpoints:

_"Try refusing to bake a cake for a gay wedding, and tell me whether you will be forced to bow to authority. Try running a fast-food joint or comic-book shop that can’t afford to pay its employees $15 an hour, and tell me whether you will be forced to bow to authority. Try keep men dressed as women out of your ladies’ restroom, and tell me whether you will be forced to bow to authority."_

It's like trying to tell a cop that you don't have to drive the speed limit or stop at a red light because of your personal convictions or that stopping at a stop sign is 'bowing to authority'.  The laws that you agree with are made by the same process.  People only complain about the "system" when they don't agree with the outcome.  When the "system" comes up with a result they like then it's working just fine.  Just like science.  Isn't it funny that believers will tell you all day long how bad a tool science is to discover the truth of the Bible but when an "Ark" is found or science makes a claim about how mysterious or difficult a problem is to solve then believers proclaim loudly how "Science has proved God!"?

And then here:
_
"Enron was a case of provable fraud, in which executives lied about specific facts about the operation of their own company—not about complex scientific conclusions. As for tobacco executives, none of them did go to jail (much to the consternation of anti-tobacco fanatics), and for good reason. To ban one side of a political debate from making its case is to condemn them in advance, denying them an opportunity to speak in their own defense."_

Is the writer really complaining that the tobacco industry got a raw deal? Notice the use of the words "anti-tobacco _fanatics_".  Are you really getting behind this?

That's enough for now.  Lets deal with these points first and I'll work my way through the rest of the blog.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (May 2, 2016)

Bill Nye is a perfect example of the law of the rich and famous: They seldom have as much brains as they do fame or money.


----------



## ambush80 (May 2, 2016)

EverGreen1231 said:


> Bill Nye is a perfect example of the law of the rich and famous: They seldom have as much brains as they do fame or money.




http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-celebrities/authors/bill-nye-net-worth/


----------



## EverGreen1231 (May 2, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-celebrities/authors/bill-nye-net-worth/



This...


> Bill was widely considered to be the resounding winner of the night



...made me laugh.


----------



## ambush80 (May 2, 2016)

EverGreen1231 said:


> This...
> 
> 
> ...made me laugh.



Have you seen the debate?  Maybe you should.  It's pretty funny.


----------



## 660griz (May 2, 2016)

EverGreen1231 said:


> This...
> 
> 
> ...made me laugh.



Watch the debate and get back to us.


----------



## ambush80 (May 3, 2016)

660griz said:


> Watch the debate and get back to us.



I guess he didn't watch it yet.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (May 4, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> Have you seen the debate?  Maybe you should.  It's pretty funny.



I watched the first 30 or so minutes. Bill had already entered the fanciful with his opening statements by then. I didn't find them as funny as my quoted line.


----------

